# Out with the old, in with the new... 24vT Build up :)



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

A quick few pics to show a current build up we are doing for a customer's GLI...
The car originally started life as a '04 1.8T GLI, with a T3 Super60 setup... While talking about building the motor and going with a larger turbo, the vehicle experienced a stuck wastegate, boosted to the sky, and well, a rod made friends with the atmosphere








After a quick talk of the options, it was decided to swap to a 24v VR6 and build that instead.
The setup as of current:
24v VR6 - Complete head / block rebuild, bored .5mm over
Wosner 8.5:1 Pistons
Integrated Engineering Rods
In-House fabricated exhaust manifold
GT3582R; 1.06 a/r ported turbine
Tial 44mm Wastegate
We will also be fabricating a new 3" turbo back exhaust, fabricating all the intercooler piping (using a Garrett Intercooler core), as well as building the transmission with LSD and clutch/flywheel setup.
Below are a few pics of the progress over the past days:
Collector:








Inlet Side:








Turbine Side:









More to come soon!


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Out with the old, in with the new... 24vT Build up  ([email protected])*

that is a sexy ass manifold, you should make that to order http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Skeil (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: Out with the old, in with the new... 24vT Build up  (L.I. Dan)*

Another 24v turbo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
pretty soon I'm going to be the only naturally aspirated enthusiast.
Is this the same build from a couple threads down posted by 2004glipower?


_Modified by Skeil at 3:41 PM 6-5-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: Out with the old, in with the new... 24vT Build up  (Skeil)*

Yep this is jake's car


----------



## Danza. (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: Out with the old, in with the new... 24vT Build up  ([email protected])*

wastegate placement?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: Out with the old, in with the new... 24vT Build up  (Danza.)*

tough to show the angle as of yet, but it will be coming off at an angle from the collector at the turbo to maximize flow from all cylinders instead of "draining" flow from individual cylinders. It will come off the block-facing side of the collector, and move the WG toward the passenger side of the vehicle.


----------



## Sosl0w (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: Out with the old, in with the new... 24vT Build up  ([email protected])*

Very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Fugee (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: Out with the old, in with the new... 24vT Build up  (Sosl0w)*

not much room for an axle


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: Out with the old, in with the new... 24vT Build up  (Fugee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fugee* »_not much room for an axle









There just needs to be "enough"


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Out with the old, in with the new... 24vT Build up  ([email protected])*

That flange looks nice


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: Out with the old, in with the new... 24vT Build up  (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_That flange looks nice









I hear it comes from a quality place http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

wow. i might have to stop by and check this out before it goes into the car. you might get my car eventually too


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (spitfire481)*

Jesus christ thats gonna be a sick ass car!








props!


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: Out with the old, in with the new... 24vT Build up  ([email protected])*

Damn. Good choice in rods, pistons, and bore







(ask me how I know) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
G/L with the build - what size injectors and what tune will this be using?


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2008)

*Re: (.SLEEPYDUB.)*

There is no reason to bring Jesus in to this.
All I can say is this manifold is a work of art! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FliGi7 (May 28, 2007)

Those are some great welds on that manifold. It's good to see quality stuff like that every and now and then. Good luck.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*FV-QR*

A few more pics to the update:


----------



## FliGi7 (May 28, 2007)

I'm curious about pricing for such a custom setup. PM me if need be.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*FV-QR*

PM sent







DP pics in a few minutes


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Beginnings of the downpipe fabrication


----------



## Lew_Dog (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Me likey... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

real nice


----------



## 2004glipower (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (L.I. Dan)*

looking good keep the pics coming Anand http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## aka_deno (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (2004glipower)*

ehhh is that all? nothing looks changed from stock... just a plain on 1.8t that never loses. lol JK!
that thing is sick man... doin a quattro setup as well or just runnin fwd?


----------



## 2004glipower (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (aka_deno)*

just fwd, i can only handle one project at a time. AWD would be a whole other project lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Jake, that sounds like a good fall/winter idea http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2004glipower (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Jake, that sounds like a good fall/winter idea http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

ha yea well see might just go rear wheel


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

if you need help fitting and welding the rear floor/body in ill give you a hand. no different than a collision job...


----------



## 2004glipower (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: (spitfire481)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spitfire481* »_if you need help fitting and welding the rear floor/body in ill give you a hand. no different than a collision job...

thanks a lot but well see if it gets that far, not sure how much more will go into the car


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (2004glipower)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2004glipower* »_
ha yea well see might just go rear wheel
















Has Justin been brain washing you














Since the Mad Scientist is doing that to his Corrado


----------



## 2004glipower (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Velocity_Sport_Tuned)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Velocity_Sport_Tuned* »_
Has Justin been brain washing you














Since the Mad Scientist is doing that to his Corrado









haha yea but i always thought it would be cool to do one rear bc i havent seen it


----------



## jefswat (Jun 10, 2008)

Would it really be practical to do rear wheel drive? correct me if i'm wrong but all the weight is in the front of the car. You'd never catch traction...not that its a bad thing though


----------



## FliGi7 (May 28, 2007)

*Re: (jefswat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jefswat* »_Would it really be practical to do rear wheel drive? correct me if i'm wrong but all the weight is in the front of the car. You'd never catch traction...not that its a bad thing though









Even if all the weight is in the front, there is a huge amount of transfer to the rear wheels, which is why most of the fastest 1/4 mile cars in the world are RWD. All that weight transfer to the rear provides better traction.


----------



## jefswat (Jun 10, 2008)

Are you talking about when you launch the car, the front end goes in the air pushing the back end down harder?


----------



## G:L:I:24vvvv (Mar 14, 2007)

*Re: (jefswat)*


----------



## 2004glipower (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: (G:L:I:24vvvv)*

plus i could get a wider tire back there to try and get traction but thats only an idea, prob wont happen


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (2004glipower)*

We all look foward to the completion of this one. The questions is will we see it on the strip at Waterfest..??

















_Modified by [email protected] at 9:42 AM 6-19-2008_


----------



## 2004glipower (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_We all look foward to the completion of this one. The questions is will we still it on the strip at Waterfest..??
















yea sure alex but only if you fix it if someting breaks and get me some tires for waterfest


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2008)

*Re: Out with the old, in with the new... 24vT Build up  ([email protected])*

Some updated photos of the 3incher and the king himself
















































_Modified by [email protected] at 12:17 PM 6-19-2008_

_Modified by [email protected] at 12:21 PM 6-19-2008_


_Modified by [email protected] at 12:21 PM 6-19-2008_


----------



## 2004glipower (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Out with the old, in with the new... 24vT Build up  ([email protected])*

we got the vwvortex photoshoot going on at the shop i see


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: Out with the old, in with the new... 24vT Build up  (2004glipower)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Out with the old, in with the new... 24vT Build up  (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

you better go to waterfest...i want to see some 24vT's tearing up the strip since MINTGTI isn't around anymore


----------



## 2004glipower (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Out with the old, in with the new... 24vT Build up  (L.I. Dan)*

it might see the track we'll see


----------



## Danza. (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: Out with the old, in with the new... 24vT Build up  (L.I. Dan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *L.I. Dan* »_you better go to waterfest...i want to see some 24vT's tearing up the strip since MINTGTI isn't around anymore 

yes he is


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Out with the old, in with the new... 24vT Build up  (Danza.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Danza.* »_
yes he is

well he may be, but i heard the 24v MKIII turbo wasn't


----------



## Fugee (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: Out with the old, in with the new... 24vT Build up  (L.I. Dan)*

Oh yes he is...its alive....it made 523 [email protected] 20 psi on pump


----------



## slowazzcar (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: Out with the old, in with the new... 24vT Build up  (Fugee)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lonny (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: Out with the old, in with the new... 24vT Build up  ([email protected])*

what kind of clutch/flywheel are you goin with?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: Out with the old, in with the new... 24vT Build up  (lonny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lonny* »_what kind of clutch/flywheel are you goin with?

The car has an Autotech lightweight flywheel and Southbend FE Stg 5 (full face disc) clutch if my memory serves me correctly


----------



## lonny (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: Out with the old, in with the new... 24vT Build up  ([email protected])*

hows the lightened flywheel working out?


----------



## Fugee (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: Out with the old, in with the new... 24vT Build up  ([email protected])*

What did you guys tap for the coolant lines for the turbo?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

WOW


----------



## IDP FTW (Jul 25, 2006)

: drools : wowwwwwww
wish i had money







or the knowledge to fab up something like that


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2008)

*Updated Pics*

Here are some of the final pics of our work. As many of you already know, the 24vTurbo build will be presented during Waterfest. Be sure to stop by and check it out. Enjoy....!


----------



## FliGi7 (May 28, 2007)

Beautiful. Will the welds be finished down before production?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Will the car actually be running or just there for show?


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

So how much horsepower are you guys aiming for upon initial completion?


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

When is all of that stuff getting powder coated black??? man it`s going to be sick when it`s done







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2008)

*Re: Out with the old, in with the new... 24vT Build up  ([email protected])*

She's running and wow.....the sound is amazing!!!!!


----------



## Vdubs Cam (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Out with the old, in with the new... 24vT Build up  ([email protected])*

soooo nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*FV-QR*

A few pics: (sorry iPhone!)


----------



## Raiders2k (Oct 17, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Anand, I demand sound clips! Jake told me it sounds mean


----------



## quick04gti (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Raiders2k)*

sweet mother of god................................








its so beautiful tell me this is going to be a kit that is available to the public....... 


_Modified by quick04gti at 4:18 PM 7-17-2008_


----------



## Raiders2k (Oct 17, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (quick04gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quick04gti* »_sweet mother of god................................








its so beautiful tell me this is going to be a kit that is available to the public....... 

_Modified by quick04gti at 4:18 PM 7-17-2008_

it can be made for anyone...its a matter if you have the money or not


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Raiders2k)*

Hot Damn , This is the best fab work I have seen on any 24vT to date.. IMO. Very nice talent on the welding. You do not see craftmanship like this very often from the VW community anymore. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Anand I will be in the 034 Booth....come by and say hi!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_Anand I will be in the 034 Booth....come by and say hi!









If I get the HIGHLY unlikely chance to actually walk outside the confines of our booth I'll swing by!


----------



## VDubFan32 (Sep 8, 2004)

Anand, that thing looks awesome! I love the "hydra" exhaust manifolds. Have fun and stay dry this weekend! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (VDubFan32)*

saw this thing at waterfest this weekend. Got some shots of it as well as a video snippet of it revving. 
Has to be to be one of the best 24v's i have heard in a god damn long time.
should be uploaded soon


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Think Il be taking a trip to Maryland REAL soon.


----------



## IDP FTW (Jul 25, 2006)

*Re: (L.I. Dan)*

patiently waiting for vids


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*FV-QR*

I'm pretty sure plenty of vids were taken of it @ Waterfest this weekend http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

setup looked amazing in the car! everything fit so nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (spitfire481)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spitfire481* »_setup looked amazing in the car! everything fit so nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks for the kind words... the motor should be fully broken in shortly, and then comes the power testing







as soon as it starts building 1-2psi of boost it wants to keep going, so this is only taunting the owner more and more until he can go full throttle with it!


----------



## Raiders2k (Oct 17, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Thanks for the kind words... the motor should be fully broken in shortly, and then comes the power testing







as soon as it starts building 1-2psi of boost it wants to keep going, so this is only taunting the owner more and more until he can go full throttle with it!























coming down this morning to hopefully be able to break it fully in with jake http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 24valvedGTI (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: (Raiders2k)*

checked the car out in the booth, and well all i can really say is http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## aka_deno (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: (24valvedGTI)*

sounded unbelievably at the show. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif but even better when it was driving on the road.


----------



## 2004glipower (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: (aka_deno)*

a little over 150 miles left till she is broken in then we will see what she has got


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

You guys better hurry with the pics and a video


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

Bump for Video! Thing sounds amazing. I might have to get some more valves.


----------



## Baltimoron (Oct 10, 2001)

*Re: (bluegrape)*

Bringing the thread back from the brink... 
Car has made it to and from Waterfest and VAG-Fair without a hickup.
Owner couldn't be happier with the car and it's fast... 35R takes a sec to spool but once it comes on boil it has no trouble roasting 235s even with the Peloquin.
We will try to keep posting info as we have another 35R build in progress so watch this space.
-Chris at Induktion


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (CoolWhiteWolfsburg)*

videos??









my revving video from watefest turned out crappier than i thought, and i only caught like 1 rev total and then just idle







stupid camera


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (L.I. Dan)*

Induktion http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2008)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_Induktion http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Jake, take an afternoon off so we can record a quick video.


----------



## Raiders2k (Oct 17, 2005)

*Re: Out with the old, in with the new... 24vT Build up  ([email protected])*

video!! 3rd gear pull

and the final result


----------



## Sosl0w (Aug 21, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Haha, nice! How much boost was that 3rd gear pull?


----------



## Raiders2k (Oct 17, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Sosl0w)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sosl0w* »_Haha, nice! How much boost was that 3rd gear pull?

either 19 or 20 i cant remember


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

nice video, that thing is a beast.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

this setup looks nice..how much power..?


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

That pull was just retarded... Very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

Daaamn, that isht pulls like a mofo, usually you can't really tell in the video how fast the car is, but this one is just amazing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (rajvosa71000)*

Fourth gear is even better


----------



## 2004glipower (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

so car made 504whp on 23psi with 93oct


----------



## IDP FTW (Jul 25, 2006)

*Re: (2004glipower)*

good lord! congrats on the numbers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## quick04gti (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: (Agent_1)*

jesus christ














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif siiiiiiiiiiicccccccckkkkk


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (quick04gti)*

****ing A, makin me proud


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (L.I. Dan)*

I have a few questions.
1) Stock head?
2) Engine Management?
3) AFRs
4) RPM
5) dynograph?
Basically, i want to know why you guys are making 504whp on pump when others are making low 500whp on race.
Not discrediting anyone, but i want to know what i have to do when i go to the dyno as well


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Sleepydub, I wasn't there when the dyno took place, but it is running a stock head and C2 630cc software


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (.SLEEPYDUB.)*

If I watch the video 20 times back to back, with a smile on my face, does that make me a stalker?















Good stuff. the GT35r is a nasty turbo.


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Sleepydub, I wasn't there when the dyno took place, but it is running a stock head and C2 630cc software

Hmm, then i wonder why other c2 software guys aren't making this kind of power??








Im pretty sure its because you guys used the 1.06 A/R 35R instead of the conventional .82 A/R...The 1.06 will spool later, but will flow more air, and is technically internally a bigger turbo...so0o0o...When did you guys hit full boost, and can someone post up a dyno graph? id like to compare.
I think with C16 this will make well over 600whp, prolly more like mid 600's


_Modified by .SLEEPYDUB. at 4:52 PM 8-24-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*FV-QR*

I'm sure jake will post the graph soon... FWIW This is a 1.06 a/r that has a ported turbine housing as well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I'm sure jake will post the graph soon... FWIW This is a 1.06 a/r that has a ported turbine housing as well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

that probably made all the difference http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I'm sure jake will post the graph soon... FWIW This is a 1.06 a/r that has a ported turbine housing as well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Damn, i'd like that set up if I go turbo...how long will te engne last with that set up?


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (rajvosa71000)*

So what's the wheel size? Sounds almost like a hybrid w/ a bigger hotside comparable to GT4088R


----------



## 24vMonster (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

hawtness, how much did this entire setup cost?


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (.SLEEPYDUB.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.SLEEPYDUB.* »_
Hmm, then i wonder why other c2 software guys aren't making this kind of power??








_Modified by .SLEEPYDUB. at 4:52 PM 8-24-2008_

They 'can' make this much power. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## quick04gti (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (24vMonster)*

im willing to bet that this setup will last quite a long time, as long as the up keep is taken care of, plus the quality of work that went into that car looked exceptional, plus if he went with a lower boost setup for daily driving it would last even longer, people dont give our motors enough credit.
I also have a full bolt on 1g eclipse with a 6 bolt and if i built the motor and ran like 30psi it would last for a while but sooner or later it would need a rebuild.
the vr6 motor is a friggin beast and this car is insane i too would like to know the cost and exact setup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## alex97jazzblue (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Jefnes3)*

Yeah, Justin, the master tech @ Induktion has a vast amount of experience tuning the VR6 motor. This is not a mass produced turbo kit with a cast mani and journal bearing turbo. He does not build anything unless is 100% correct... no corners were cut with this car. hands down the baddest sounding water cooled VW I have ever heard. I do not want to sound like a d*ck but compared to other builds on this forum , the hardware of this car is on a whole other level.


----------



## quick04gti (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (alex97jazzblue)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alex97jazzblue* »_Yeah, Justin, the master tech @ Induktion has a vast amount of experience tuning the VR6 motor. This is not a mass produced turbo kit with a cast mani and journal bearing turbo. He does not build anything unless is 100% correct... no corners were cut with this car. hands down the baddest sounding water cooled VW I have ever heard. I do not want to sound like a d*ck but compared to other builds on this forum , the hardware of this car is on a whole other level.









i totally agree not that there is anything wrong with the other builds they are just as sick, but jesus, did you see that exhaust manifold it was absolutley friggin beautiful i wish i had more money







...."scratches head" haha http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (alex97jazzblue)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alex97jazzblue* »_Yeah, Justin, the master tech @ Induktion has a vast amount of experience tuning the VR6 motor. This is not a mass produced turbo kit with a cast mani and journal bearing turbo. He does not build anything unless is 100% correct... no corners were cut with this car. hands down the baddest sounding water cooled VW I have ever heard. I do not want to sound like a d*ck but compared to other builds on this forum , the hardware of this car is on a whole other level.










I will agree that exhaust manifold is amazing looking but it puts the turbo down real low RIGHT by the CV boots, begging to melt them. I think that saying the rest of the hardware is on another level is going a little too far, I mean seriously, lol, its pipes and an SRI/etc. I do like that PCV setup they got going on there though.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_So what's the wheel size? Sounds almost like a hybrid w/ a bigger hotside comparable to GT4088R 

Its just a GT3582R with the 1.06 A/R V-Band hot side... However, there was some porting done to the turbine housing. In the world of hybrids, there is a larger GT35*84*R; which runs a 2mm larger Compressor wheel and is capable of producing 700+HP


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (PhReE)*

I think alex means the difference between a tubular manifold and cast. Also compared to most SRI's this one has a larger plenum. Also note the use of all v-band use. Just things I noticed. dont forget those numbers are on chip tuning and 93 octane...very impressive.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (bluegrape)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluegrape* »_I think alex means the difference between a tubular manifold and cast. Also compared to most SRI's this one has a larger plenum. Also note the use of all v-band use. Just things I noticed. dont forget those numbers are on chip tuning and 93 octane...very impressive. 

If I'm buying what you're selling me then let's see a graph http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

another level? lmao
the exhaust mani is nice, but the sri?
im waiting for something better than sheet metal and ss piping...
lets see the graph, i just hope that 1.06 worked ok with the tune and is smooth like it should be


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (BakBer)*

Hey I was just stating my opinion no big deal.


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (bluegrape)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluegrape* »_ Also compared to most SRI's this one has a larger plenum. 

The build quality on this setup IS amazing. The exhaust manifold is nice, reminds me of a Full Race Manifold that ive seen for some Hondas around town making big numbers. 
As for the SRI, just bc it has a larger plenum doesnt mean its better than any other one. You have to take into account the shape of it and the flow characteristics. You want to be able to proportion the air to each port on the head evenly, and just bc the manifold is bigger doesnt mean its functioning that way. 
I think an all cast aluminum manifold would be ideal


----------



## Raiders2k (Oct 17, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (.SLEEPYDUB.)*

the bottom of the SRI is rounded off


----------



## DubGLIguy2004 (May 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Raiders2k)*

this car is serious.....i saw it first hand this weekend http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by DubGLIguy2004 at 9:27 AM 8-25-2008_


----------



## 2004glipower (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (DubGLIguy2004)*

When I can get the graph up I will, its pretty smooth from what I can tell and from what others had pointed out. As for the SRI the bottom is rounded so it throws the air directly into the motor quicker and I think that it has helped a lot because the car has great throttle response. But i will post the graph for everyone to see later on today


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (2004glipower)*

For Everyones Viewing Pleasure. Pump + software http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










_Modified by [email protected] at 2:58 PM 8-25-2008_


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

reminds me of this


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

How were the air/fuel ratios?


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

how much SAE smoothing?


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (.SLEEPYDUB.)*

I think this car would have no problem making 600whp on the same PSI with standalone and a .82ar hot side.... BUT THIS IS MY OPINION.


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (05JettaGLXVR6)*

The C2 software is working Great! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
This is a FWD DAILY DRIVER http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by [email protected] at 5:50 PM 8-25-2008_


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_The C2 software is working Great! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
_Modified by [email protected] at 5:50 PM 8-25-2008_

Other than having to blip the throttle after making a pull right


----------



## Emron (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (05JettaGLXVR6)*


_Quote »_Other than having to blip the throttle after making a pull right 

What's a _pull right_? How do you make a _pull right_?


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Emron)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Emron* »_
What's a _pull right_? How do you make a _pull right_?









a dyno pull is what he is refering to


----------



## 2004glipower (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Emron)*

the blip is because of the lightweight flywheel its has nothing to do with the tune and that is one small thing thats really isnt a big deal for 504whp on pump so I dont mind it and the car still have great driveabilty


----------



## Emron (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (spitfire481)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spitfire481* »_
a dyno pull is what he is refering to

I was just being a punctuation nazi.
-Emron


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

i just think people were hoping for more power considering its a built motor and can definantly take the abuse


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Emron)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Emron* »_
I was just being a punctuation nazi.
-Emron

gotcha







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (2004glipower)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2004glipower* »_the blip is because of the lightweight flywheel 

and you came to this conclusion, or someone told you this?
again, how much SAE correction was used, bc this graph is all over the place like the texas giant


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (2004glipower)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2004glipower* »_the blip is because of the lightweight flywheel its has nothing to do with the tune and that is one small thing thats really isnt a big deal for 504whp on pump so I dont mind it and the car still have great driveabilty

Can you explain to me why your lightweight flywheel prevents the car from being started for 3 minutes?


----------



## 2004glipower (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: (spitfire481)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spitfire481* »_i just think people were hoping for more power considering its a built motor and can definantly take the abuse
 well we can still turn the boost up and you have to think that was pump gas and I can also use race gas which will make more power


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: (2004glipower)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2004glipower* »_ well we can still turn the boost up and you have to think that was pump gas and I can also use race gas which will make more power 

i dont see why you just didnt go with rod bolts and a head spacer if you dont really plan on going all out. or an 82 exhaust side if its a daily/or almost daily driven car. would have been able to make the same power as now, but faster. still faster then mine, just staing my opinion










_Modified by spitfire481 at 4:14 PM 8-25-2008_


----------



## 2004glipower (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: (spitfire481)*

the motor is more then fine to take more power and abuse the comp. Was dropped to 8.5:1 also


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (2004glipower)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2004glipower* »_the motor is more then fine to take more power and abuse the comp. Was dropped to 8.5:1 also


Look its your car and your money were just suggesting that standalone would do wonders for you and make your car MORE DD ABLE.


----------



## 2004glipower (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: (05JettaGLXVR6)*

I never said I wasnt going to go standalone that is in the plans and I know u have to be tuned for race gas I wouldnt just throw it in I know beter I'm just trying to say there is still more power to be got out of that motor we only got 3 pulls and the c2 tuner wasnt there and he would be the one I want toess with it


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (2004glipower)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2004glipower* »_I never said I wasnt going to go standalone that is in the plans

really? because i heard you said "standalone? im trying to keep this a DD"

_Quote, originally posted by *2004glipower* »_we only got 3 pulls 

i heard only 3 pulls were ABLE to be made bc it kept stalling and falling on its face

_Quote, originally posted by *2004glipower* »_c2 tuner wasnt there 

then TOW the car to sleepers and have jeff tune it, im sure the motor has a lot left in it, especially if the afrs were as bad as i heard they were


----------



## Emron (Mar 27, 2007)

Damn, I feel like the guy is being lectured or something.
-Emron


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: (.SLEEPYDUB.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.SLEEPYDUB.* »_
really? because i heard you said "standalone? im trying to keep this a DD"

i heard only 3 pulls were ABLE to be made bc it kept stalling and falling on its face

then TOW the car to sleepers and have jeff tune it, im sure the motor has a lot left in it, especially if the afrs were as bad as i heard they were









You heard alot ! 
This is a daily driven car, barely broken in and it just made 500 whp on off the shelf software and pump gas...why the agenda to tear it down ? This wasnt a pre arranged dyno session for r/d and to tune. Jake just showed up and ran. I didnt even know he was going. I guess NGP didnt run a/f as part of the dyno day as they werent on the chart I saw. We will certainly share any info we have to those curious, i think it's just a bit premature. I wasnt there Saturday, but I didnt "hear" of any problems. The car has a wideband gauge installed and the owner hasnt reported seeing anything but conservative afr's across the board. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 0027gti (May 18, 2003)

*Re: (.SLEEPYDUB.)*

just typing out loud
- males act like females
- my pecker is smaller but better then yours
- vortex has the largest group of turbo engineers in the history of the world
- i heard that if you were to spend my $ on something that i wanted it still be junk
- its a must to hang onto every single word you read, but only in " ".
dearest jake,
what a fool you are, having such a built bottom end and a big stupid turbo that just doesnt get worked enough. i mean yours makes way more hp then my car but untill your throttle is controlled by a cable you will remain a loser with a car that makes over 500 whp. i would like to add that if you dare think about blowing your money again on useless parts and not what the "experts" recommend, i will have no other choice then to end our friendship.


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (0027gti)*

I see the car having to be reved after each pull for it not to stall being a problem.... And the time it wasn't the car wouldn't start for a good 3 mins.
Whats with people and thinking standalone is so Fing bad. Its 10x's better than chip tunes.


----------



## 0027gti (May 18, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (BakBer)*


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (.SLEEPYDUB.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.SLEEPYDUB.* »_
not if u just add race gas, you have to tune it for that and up the boost more








unless its programmed into the tune...doubt it though


I'm sorry but you have no clue. With C2 you do not have to tune anything to run race gas. As long as you are not running a cat you are fine. It will just prevent timing retard/detonation. which there are a few in this thread. I have built more vr turbos then most of the whiny "Students" in this thread and to hear the crap you guys are saying is absurd. A bouncy idle off a WOT dyno pull can be caused by tons of little crap, one of which could be his LWFW. The turbo on this car is just getting into its efficiency range at these boost levels. Add octane and more boost (once again no need to tune as long as you have inj left) and this car will make way more power. hell a 35r is just hitting its stride at 20+psi. So all you kids with cast manis quit your menstrating and get back to making you car make these kinda numbers. There is a good saying on vortex and it goes..... Experience>Theory.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (BakBer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BakBer* »_
This should *NOT *have been posted.
A dyno pull should *NOT *have been made yet.
This motor needs to be properly broken in before he goes around flogging on this car. 20psi on a fresh motor is a little much...don't you think?
I do not blame 4Induktion for this. They did a great job. The customer on the other hand may find it wise to slow down and try approaching this a different way.

what better way to seat the rings than to romp on it?


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (bluegrape)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluegrape* »_
A bouncy idle off a WOT dyno pull can be caused by tons of little crap, one of which could be his LWFW.









The idle wasn't bouncing the person running the dyno [email protected] was Reving the car after each pull.


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (05JettaGLXVR6)*

hahah Justin rev's everything he drives. Its in his blood.


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (bluegrape)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluegrape* »_hahah Justin rev's everything he drives. Its in his blood.










Well he didn't do a very good job on the 3rd pull then....


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (05JettaGLXVR6)*

I think 504whp is a pretty good "job" how much power does you car make ? Not trying to flame but too many kids yappin in here. Everything in this thread should be positive. The owner and the shop have been very respectful and humble. Me... not so much.


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (bluegrape)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluegrape* »_I think 504whp is a pretty good "job" how much power does you car make ? Not trying to flame but too many kids yappin in here. Everything in this thread should be positive. The owner and the shop have been very respectful and humble. Me... not so much.
























Ive made my point im done with this. Car sounded and looked sick.


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (05JettaGLXVR6)*

Thank you I have made my point as well. I see you are from MD if you ever want to go to cecil or capitol hit me up. We are all brothers here.!


----------



## 0027gti (May 18, 2003)

*Re: (05JettaGLXVR6)*

before i forget and if i wait any longer i will. 
ATTENTION 24V forum:

jake already has parental figures in his life.i know it might sound like he doesnt but some of you are the wrong sex to be his mother.although some are starting to be questioned.
i heard he drove his sick grandmother across the country to visit a native american spiritual healer or something like that. made like a 5k mile trip and on the day of his return to the old line state he went out of his way to dyno, i mean ROMP, on his car for all to hate. hi haters


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (bluegrape)*

Im at capitol every friday. Still trying to find my valve thats somwhere at the end of the track...


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (05JettaGLXVR6)*

haha that sucks! but part of the game. I have a used head for sale if you are interested.


----------



## quick04gti (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: (bluegrape)*

for all those haters and losers who keep posting too up their post count so they look like they know something......s t f u.
seriously there are guys in here who dont even have running 24vt's talking garbage about a guy's car who friggin made 504whp on 93 oct.
jesus 
f'in tools http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


_Modified by quick04gti at 6:59 PM 8-25-2008_


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

504 whp is great, we all just want to see it live up to its potential







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## quick04gti (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: (spitfire481)*

i agree but come on that is a freakin great number for 93oct on the stock ecu and 20lbs or whatever it was.
lets all give credit where credit is due http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and this thing is gonna be insane when he tops it all out








im going to drink a beer







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by quick04gti at 7:08 PM 8-25-2008_


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (quick04gti)*

This is what this thread should be about. Amen. Hey Jake did you guys do any timing logs?


----------



## 2004glipower (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: (.SLEEPYDUB.)*

Ok the reason its hard to start if it stalls is the 630 injectors and the 50/50 bov cause its not fully recirculated which is what c2 tunes their cars with and it wasnt falling on its face at all and air fuel was 11.5 and I was told by others that were there on apr's race team I could still go a little higher so if u wernt there dont go by what others say I'll show you a vid if u would like to see it wasnt falling on its face the car is running amazing


----------



## quick04gti (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: (2004glipower)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2004glipower* »_Ok the reason its hard to start if it stalls is the 630 injectors and the 50/50 bov cause its not fully recirculated which is what c2 tunes their cars with and it wasnt falling on its face at all and air fuel was 11.5 and I was told by others that were there on apr's race team I could still go a little higher so if u wernt there dont go by what others say I'll show you a vid if u would like to see it wasnt falling on its face the car is running amazing 

dude that is f'in tits you are right in the sweet spot with that afr, perfectly safe. So when are the plans for a race gas tune? Have you ever though about water/meth?? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2004glipower (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: (2004glipower)*

No timing logs I would like to do it tho just to see how it looks and have that all explained to me because I still dont understand it that well. As for me beating on the car not broken in, the car now has close to 3500 miles now so yes its broken in and I was mean to say earlier about the standalone was more that I would rather do it when the car is just more of a fun car when I have a reliable car to drive everyday thats all.


----------



## 2004glipower (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: (quick04gti)*

Thought about water/meth but I have been told I should just wait till next spring cause I won't be driving the car too much long or when bad weather comes at least


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

I saw this thing in person at ngp and the setup looked great and the car performed very well on the dyno. I didnt know any details but i was very impressed. The car ran pretty smooth from what i could hear and def didnt fall on its face.


----------



## quick04gti (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: (2004glipower)*

yea dude wait on it but when u think about it dont second guess yourself you can go with at least two failsafes and you'll be golden. My buddie is running it on his evo and he is loving it 30psi on 93oct baby all day everyday and he isnt even running a built motor yet








just imagine the kind of power you could make on pump









_Modified by quick04gti at 8:18 PM 8-25-2008_


_Modified by quick04gti at 9:00 PM 8-25-2008_


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (2004glipower)*

The real question is can you make 504whp safely? Hence why I asked for the AFRs. I think you are crazy to run 93 octane on anything 20psi or higher, no matter how built your motor is. For example, here us a pic of Wisecos eaten alive b/c there was not enough octane content to prevent detonation in the cylinder chambers:








In summary, here's is how your dyno should of looked like (turbodub06):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RfjQOSkMk4o

And here's how the graph should of turned out, nice and smooth (this car uses exactly the same tune, injectors, turbo w/.82 hotside








Note the consistency of AFR at full load, despite the fact that 514whp was achieved with the help of 110 octane, Josh (turbodub06) demonstrates a good example of properly executing a safe and yet efficient dyno run. I'll take these results over this dyno run that is in question, anyday. 
(turbodub06 rapes '08 Z06's regularly and the only type that can give him problems are the 1000whp twin-tubo Z06s)


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (bluegrape)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluegrape* »_

I'm sorry but you have no clue. With C2 you do not have to tune anything to run race gas. As long as you are not running a cat you are fine. It will just prevent timing retard/detonation. which there are a few in this thread. I have built more vr turbos then most of the whiny "Students" in this thread and to hear the crap you guys are saying is absurd. A bouncy idle off a WOT dyno pull can be caused by tons of little crap, one of which could be his LWFW. The turbo on this car is just getting into its efficiency range at these boost levels. Add octane and more boost (once again no need to tune as long as you have inj left) and this car will make way more power. hell a 35r is just hitting its stride at 20+psi. So all you kids with cast manis quit your menstrating and get back to making you car make these kinda numbers. There is a good saying on vortex and it goes..... Experience>Theory.









You can run a cat if you are running the C2 tune, you just have to replace your oxygen sensors everytime you run C16. 
Source: Jefnes3


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

btw - the creator of the "Experience > Theory" phrase is BillyT of Dubsquared. And although they have built some monster cars and are located in my backyard, I still did not choose to get my car built there. 
If you want to know why then ask SLEEPYDUB


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_
You can run a cat if you are running the C2 tune, you just have to replace your oxygen sensors everytime you run C16. 
Source: Jefnes3
 Yea I'm aware of that. However, there has been no mention of any smoothing on any of the graphs in this thread. Lets see what that 630 tune is all about.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (bluegrape)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluegrape* »_ Lets see what that 630 tune is all about.









I thought you guys answered that question, isn't that the tune the induktion had when it ran this dyno


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

No matter how much smoothening was used, there is no why to make your dyno chart look like the one I posted for reference.


----------



## quick04gti (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_No matter how much smoothening was used, there is no why to make your dyno chart look like the one I posted for reference. 

dude what are u trying to prove here he made 504 on pump gas and stock ecu that is sick end of discussion.
turbodub06 made is power on 116oct race gas and his setup is equally sick.
What are trying to prove here give im some credit and move on.


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (2004glipower)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2004glipower* »_Ok the reason its hard to start if it stalls is the 630 injectors and the 50/50 bov cause its not fully recirculated which is what c2 tunes their cars with and it wasnt falling on its face at all and air fuel was 11.5 and I was told by others that were there on apr's race team I could still go a little higher so if u wernt there dont go by what others say I'll show you a vid if u would like to see it wasnt falling on its face the car is running amazing 

IIRC 12.5 is usually ideal when it comes to AFR....11.5 in generally pretty rich...
im sure some of these "experts" could chime in and correct me if im wrong though


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (quick04gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quick04gti* »_
turbodub06 made is power on 116oct race gas and his setup is equally sick.


i believe it was 110oct


----------



## 0027gti (May 18, 2003)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

you'll take 514whp 458ft/lbs at 24psi on 110 over 504whp 478ft/lbs at 23 on 93? even though there isnt 100% proof one is more harmful then the other.
why is it so hard for someone just to say "good job man" then to question every little move he makes like hes a criminal for building the same car you all drive with the same damn parts you all use. one guy makes more power then the next guy and the soap opera begins.


----------



## quick04gti (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: (.SLEEPYDUB.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.SLEEPYDUB.* »_
IIRC 12.5 is usually ideal when it comes to AFR....11.5 in generally pretty rich...
im sure some of these "experts" could chime in and correct me if im wrong though

actually 12.5 is ideal for race gas good luck running that on 93 oct








have you lost your mind
youll be building another motor if your running that afr on pump









_Modified by quick04gti at 9:08 PM 8-25-2008_


_Modified by quick04gti at 9:18 PM 8-25-2008_


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (quick04gti)*

pump gas








im getting jeremy and Jake mixed up now...thanks tom


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (.SLEEPYDUB.)*

If I am buying what you are selling me, then let's see the AFRs http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (0027gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *0027gti* »_I'll take 24psi on 110 octane over 23psi on 93octane? Fixed








why is it so hard for someone just to say "good job man" 

Because instead of saying "thanks for the advice, we'll go back and work on it" you dumbf%$k still insist you know what the hell you are talking about


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_If I am buying what you are selling me, then let's see the AFRs http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

If you read up a bit... AFRs were 11.5-12.0:1 through the upper RPMs, unfortunately I don't believe the shop that dyno'd it hooked up AFR during the pulls though.
And technically, no one is selling you anything http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DubGLIguy2004 (May 7, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

aside from the back and forth from a select few on here about whether or not he should have done it........the car was incredibly impressive. 504whp on 93 octane







.......thats inpressive no matter how you cut it. Once again......good job man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (DubGLIguy2004)*

WOW! i havent read this thread in a while, so i just got caught up. things are gettin pretty heated in here. 
car is awesome. would love to see some more video footage of this thing and what its like on race gas. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

Once again not trying to flame but how much power does you car make? Does it even run>? Out of all the people on this thread you sound like the douc*e. It would be one thing if the car was running lean of really rich. But, from what people are saying that actually ride in this car and built this car is runs like it should , maybe a hair fat like all c2 tunes, but, that is a good thing. Jake will have to lean it out the old fashion way....More boost!


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (bluegrape)*

I shall make a trip up to Maryland when my car is done.


----------



## NastyBrown (Aug 13, 2005)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

Just lost alot of respect for some of the people in this thread. Grow up guys. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## 2006vwgtipower (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: (NastyBrown)*

Jake i think you did a good job and so did Induktion. and im not just saying that bc im ur friend and u took me for a ride in ur car. But i have never seen such amazing work the engine is soo clean every part there is not one bad weld on the whole setup. And honestly i dont need to look at a dyno graph or say race gas or 93 or compare AF ratios to tell the car is fast n makes a lot of power thats all u have 2 do is look at the hardware on the setup and that will tell me that the car looks fast n makes a lot of power. And imagine water/meth injection or race gas or more boost or dyno tune there is a lot more power to be made where that 504 came from. The whole car is just nasty and i wish i owned it. Yea when u took me 4 a ride 3rd gear at like 60 mph laying tiremarks on the pavement that was fun car is sick and thats the bottom line. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif oh and "Hi haters" "Bye haters"











_Modified by 2006vwgtipower at 12:35 AM 8-27-2008_


----------



## Emron (Mar 27, 2007)

Speaking of 500 horsepower, I sat in the driver's seat of a 2009 Nissan GT-R (Skyline) tonight.
-Emron


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (Emron)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Emron* »_Speaking of 500 horsepower, I sat in the driver's seat of a 2009 Nissan GT-R (Skyline) tonight.
-Emron

On a side note, there were two of them on the AKA Rally with us last week







One had trans failure on day #1







The other got Cobb re-flashed on day #2


----------



## 2004glipower (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

damn fast cars from the factory, I bet the one with the reflash rolls out


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (2004glipower)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2004glipower* »_damn fast cars from the factory, I bet the one with the reflash rolls out

there was one at the Import Alliance show at the nashville speedway tearing up the track. sexy as ****!


----------



## 2006vwgtipower (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: (turbodub06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbodub06* »_
there was one at the Import Alliance show at the nashville speedway tearing up the track. sexy as ****!

I saw one last night right by buffalo wild wings near where i live it was black and very hott. i would love to take one 4 a spin one day


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (2006vwgtipower)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2006vwgtipower* »_
I saw one last night right by buffalo wild wings near where i live it was black and very hott. i would love to take one 4 a spin one day

i just wanna race one.


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (turbodub06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbodub06* »_
i just wanna race one. 

Just watched your video beating that C6Z06, freakin awesome man...shame you're selling it, I hope you manage somehow to keep it


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (rajvosa71000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rajvosa71000* »_
Just watched your video beating that C6Z06, freakin awesome man...shame you're selling it, I hope you manage somehow to keep it









i'm workin on it.


----------



## quick04gti (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: (turbodub06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbodub06* »_
i'm workin on it.









If you sell that car i will drive to chicago and shoot you......








you better sell your soul to the devil or something so u can keep that bad bish















serisouly though who can say that they beat a 08 zo6 with a lowly 24v vr6







Trust me other guys on other threads think those cars are untouchable and you my good sir have now touched them haha
is that your car pegging the speedo










_Modified by quick04gti at 7:54 AM 8-28-2008_


----------



## Sosl0w (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: (rajvosa71000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rajvosa71000* »_
Just watched your video beating that C6Z06, freakin awesome man...shame you're selling it, I hope you manage somehow to keep it









Links! I wanna see that vid! I've still yet to run high boost on my car haha. First boost controller no work. Second boost controller comes broken and is getting warrantied. Hopefully when i get it back it will work correctly this time.


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (Sosl0w)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sosl0w* »_
Links! I wanna see that vid! I've still yet to run high boost on my car haha. First boost controller no work. Second boost controller comes broken and is getting warrantied. Hopefully when i get it back it will work correctly this time.









http://videos.xxxxxxx.net/vide...0.htm
Just type street fire where the X's are


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (rajvosa71000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rajvosa71000* »_
http://videos.xxxxxxx.net/vide...0.htm 
Just type street fire where the X's are









Or just check my myspace.


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (quick04gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quick04gti* »_

is that your car pegging the speedo









_Modified by quick04gti at 7:54 AM 8-28-2008_

nope. thats 94volkswagens r32-t.


----------



## quick04gti (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: (turbodub06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbodub06* »_
nope. thats 94volkswagens r32-t.









dear god........







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## zaxonortesus (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: (turbodub06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbodub06* »_
nope. thats 94volkswagens r32-t.









OMG, I remember following that build thread... it was 8 billion pages of "Wow, that is the most impressive things I have seen in a while", and it was.
Having seen the Dyno graph and the car itself and most parts off and on the car... um, yeah, it is a well built, well fabricated piece of kit. I can't wait to come across it on the roads around here soon.


----------



## Emron (Mar 27, 2007)

What's going on with this car?
-Emron


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (Emron)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Emron* »_What's going on with this car?
-Emron

It's being daily driven http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## quick04gti (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

is it at H2O cuz if it is i might drive down just to see this craftmanship
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (quick04gti)*

it is, as is another 24v turbo that we've built that is somewhat a replica of this build


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

how's this car doing?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (BakBer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BakBer* »_how's this car doing?

Running strong http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif as is its alternate ego in GTI form


----------



## 2004glipower (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

the car is running amazing. it is being daily driven and have not had a single issue plus ive been having some fun along the way


----------



## tojones (May 6, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

are the parts available for purchase?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (tojones)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tojones* »_are the parts available for purchase?

PM'd


----------

